# How long have you been pending on unemployment



## jasong80 (Oct 14, 2019)

When did you apply and have you been approved? Put down your state and if you worked a w2 job also. I've been pending for almost 3 weeks and I did Uber and worked another job (w2) in in New York


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

Connecticut isn't even ready to accept gig workers yet. The Department of Labor computers are 40 years old and need to be reprogrammed.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

I applied 2 weeks ago in MD. So far nothing . At this point I really don’t know . I think they are playing with us . Some people do really need those cheeks ASAP. I feel sorry for them .


----------



## jasong80 (Oct 14, 2019)

Atom guy said:


> Connecticut isn't even ready to accept gig workers yet. The Department of Labor computers are 40 years old and need to be reprogrammed.


So crazy man. It amazes me how unprepared we are and were for a situation like this.



The queen &#128120; said:


> I applied 2 weeks ago in MD. So far nothing . At this point I really don't know . I think they are playing with us . Some people do really need those cheeks ASAP. I feel sorry for them .


I hear ya. It's retroactive but still in the grand scheme of things that doesn't mean anything. Can't tell honda hey still waiting for my unemployment although I'm sure they would understand


----------



## Leoncio (Mar 6, 2019)

Call Honda, I think all banks have some help regarding payments, heck even loan shark financiers have them 
(Santander, Bridgecrest, Capital One)


----------



## hottiebottie (Apr 5, 2020)

my process for unemployment was.. i applied march 28,got letter n mail april 6 for continue claim, asking about did i recieve work or decline work,asking about work search, and i just put it in the mail today april 7, waiting for my edd customer account number and praying and keeping the faith of me being approved!!


----------



## Leoncio (Mar 6, 2019)

You can also do this online instead of waiting for form in the snail mail. I did this but I got a message in my inbox/messages that I don’t qualify as of today 4/7. I also filed on 3/28. Uber and Lyft are not cooperating with the UI office in Ca.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Haven't applied.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Leoncio said:


> You can also do this online instead of waiting for form in the snail mail. I did this but I got a message in my inbox/messages that I don't qualify as of today 4/7. I also filed on 3/28. Uber and Lyft are not cooperating with the UI office in Ca.


Disrespectful. Uber & Lyft not cooperating after sending out notifications about being there for drivers while expecting them to continue driving. Who does that?


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Illinois says it's still working on allowing 1099 Contract Employees and the Self-Employed to be able to access Unemployment. It's never been allowed here. The system is over 10 years old, and it's overloaded, according to our governor. (J.B. Pritzker)

It does have that 1990's look doesn't it?: https://www2.illinois.gov/ides/Pages/default.aspx

The paragraph in RED applies to 1099/Self Employed: https://www2.illinois.gov/ides/News Announcements Doc Library/Federal-Stimulus-FAQ-April2020.pdf


----------



## SteveMY (Apr 8, 2020)

Leoncio said:


> You can also do this online instead of waiting for form in the snail mail. I did this but I got a message in my inbox/messages that I don't qualify as of today 4/7. I also filed on 3/28. Uber and Lyft are not cooperating with the UI office in Ca.


Hi. I am trying to apply in Florida. The web site is not working correctly anyway, but I was not able to find what should be the "job title" in the list. There are no uber driver, self employed or independent contractor category listed. What did you put as job title ?
Thank you.


----------



## lostsoul (Mar 1, 2020)

Pennsylvania - most recent I see
Link: https://www.uc.pa.gov/Pages/covid19.aspx

*Federal CARES Update - 4/5/20*

The federal CARES Act will provide an additional $600 per week to individuals receiving unemployment benefits beginning March 29, 2020 through July 31, 2020. Beginning with week ending April 4, 2020, if you file for and are eligible for a UC payment you will receive an additional $600.

L&I will begin issuing the additional $600 per week once we have received guidance from the United States Department of Labor and have modified our system to implement that guidance. Once implemented, payments will be retroactive to week ending April 4, 2020. It is anticipated that this benefit will be paid on a bi-weekly basis, the week after you file for and receive your regular UC payment. This benefit is taxable and therefore will be subject to 10% Federal Withholding Tax, if you elected to have taxes withheld from your regular UC benefits. For information about changing your election visit our Taxes on Benefits page.

L&I will decide eligibility for the additional $600 based on eligibility for the underlying program eligibility; individuals do not have to separately apply for this benefit. In addition to regular UC, if you are or become eligible for one of the following, the additional $600 will be paid:


Shared-Work, or Short-Time Compensation (STC)
 Trade Readjustment Allowances (TRA)
Pandemic Emergency Unemployment Compensation (PEUC)
 Pandemic Unemployment Assistance (PUA)
Additional information about PEUC and PUA will be provided when we receive complete guidance from United States Department of Labor.

*Self-employed Individuals*
The federal CARES Act will provide unemployment benefits to the self-employed, independent contractors, and gig workers. Please continue to check this page for filing instructions. At this time, you should NOT file a claim through the existing online system or phone number if you are not currently eligible for unemployment benefits.


----------



## Negg (Jun 26, 2019)

Time the states or the us government figures this out, I’ll prolly be back driving again.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Atom guy said:


> Connecticut isn't even ready to accept gig workers yet. The Department of Labor computers are 40 years old and need to be reprogrammed.


40 year-old govt computers... c'mon now.


----------



## lostsoul (Mar 1, 2020)

IR12 said:


> 40 year-old govt computers... c'mon now.


Wonder if those things still run on COBOL or BASIC [Beginners All Purpose Symbolic Instruction Code]. Omg I can't believe I even remember that. I think I was still in the womb &#128514;


----------



## ArchieNJohnsonIII (Jan 8, 2020)

jasong80 said:


> When did you apply and have you been approved? Put down your state and if you worked a w2 job also. I've been pending for almost 3 weeks and I did Uber and worked another job (w2) in in New York


I have been pending since March 29th , Florida - stopped working after March 20th...



SteveMY said:


> Hi. I am trying to apply in Florida. The web site is not working correctly anyway, but I was not able to find what should be the "job title" in the list. There are no uber driver, self employed or independent contractor category listed. What did you put as job title ?
> Thank you.


You apply as DRIVER... Independent contractor... remove any references to FLORIDA EMPLOYMENT and click the PLUS SIGN... select SELF EMPLOYED... and attach 1099's for upload when asked to fill out anything further... USE INTERNET EXPLORER instead of chrome, operah or other web browser and attempt to file at 4am


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

IR12 said:


> 40 year-old govt computers... c'mon now.


States are having a hard time finding programmers to make changes to the unemployment compensation systems, because many of them use COBOL programming language. COBOL was popular in the late 1970s and 1980s.

https://www.cnn.com/2020/04/08/business/coronavirus-cobol-programmers-new-jersey-trnd/index.html


----------



## lostsoul (Mar 1, 2020)

AllenChicago said:


> States are having a hard time finding programmers to make changes to the unemployment compensation systems, because many of them use COBOL programming language. COBOL was popular in the late 1970s and 1980s.
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2020/04/08/business/coronavirus-cobol-programmers-new-jersey-trnd/index.html


Omg I was really only joking when I mentioned that above. No s^*%. &#128514;


----------



## Reynob Moore (Feb 17, 2017)

Applied end of March in california

Havent heard or received anything


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

lostsoul said:


> Wonder if those things still run on COBOL or BASIC [Beginners All Purpose Symbolic Instruction Code]. Omg I can't believe I even remember that. I think I was still in the womb &#128514;


I used COBOL in the military and it was continually getting "updates" which made the system more sluggish.

Someone on this forum said the software is from the 70's LOL&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;.
It's from the late 50's early 60's and as people proficient in its use retire a lot of knowledge is lost across the board.
COBOL is just old like AS400 & doesn't integrate well with much of today's software.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

lostsoul said:


> Wonder if those things still run on COBOL or BASIC [Beginners All Purpose Symbolic Instruction Code]. Omg I can't believe I even remember that. I think I was still in the womb &#128514;


I think the Illinois ones are running on COBOL. I actually learned a bit of COBOL in community college 20 years ago and would gladly try to help out alas I might be a bit rusty and they might be looking for more recent experience!


----------



## Ballard_Driver (Jan 10, 2016)

AllenChicago said:


> States are having a hard time finding programmers to make changes to the unemployment compensation systems, because many of them use COBOL programming language. COBOL was popular in the late 1970s and 1980s.
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2020/04/08/business/coronavirus-cobol-programmers-new-jersey-trnd/index.html


It's actually crazy how much stuff runs on ancient legacy software, even at huge businesses. That article mentioned how banking is basically still dominated by it.

My dad had a buddy who worked for Costco in the mid-late 2000s. He had started there in the early 90s IIRC. He got padawan taught some ancient language that had come out in like the 70s by an older guy there. Costcos entire system ultimately plugged into this old custom software they'd had written back in the day... But it wasn't even COBOL or anything sensible that had once been popular. No. It was written in some language that had come out back then, but FAILED commercially and was NEVER widely adopted by basically anybody. But they had happened to choose it for their system. I don't recall the name of the language, but it was something I'd never heard of before, and I'm a bit of a geek.

The guy said there was only like 2-3 other guys at Costco who knew it at all, but he was the only one truly competent in it. He guestimated there may be 1-2 dozen people in the country that might be semi competent in that language. It had just never taken off, and had only been used by a handful of companies even when it first came out, so nobody ever really learned it widely. He made BANK even by programmer standards, because he was virtually impossible to replace at any cost. He basically spent all his time writing code that would take newer modules written in modern languages and plug the data into the old legacy system, and spit it back out into newer modules.

I ran into a guy who worked for Costco a few months ago and asked if their system still worked like that, as my dad doesn't hang with this guy anymore... He said yes, it did! And he knew the guy my dad was friends with, and he was still there ruling over basically their entire back end as lord and master! He did say they were finally retiring that legacy software in chunks with completely new code, but it would be a couple more years before everything had transitioned out of using it.

Crazy to think that a company worth 10s (100s?) of billions of dollars is essentially still using something that janky, and a single guy dying could potentially put their entire operation into jeopardy if something went wrong before they could find one of the 20 guys in the whole country who might be able to replace him.

The really funny thing, is that... Does it matter? A lot of old code, old standards, etc do everything you could ever need them to do. Just because it was invented decades ago doesn't mean it's not getting the job done. In fact old computer code tends to run more efficiently with less bloat. So it seems crazy when you first think about it, but the only thing that makes it weird or not useful is that most people have abandoned it.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Ballard_Driver said:


> It's actually crazy how much stuff runs on ancient legacy software, even at huge businesses. That article mentioned how banking is basically still dominated by it.
> 
> My dad had a buddy who worked for Costco in the mid-late 2000s. He had started there in the early 90s IIRC. He got padawan taught some ancient language that had come out in like the 70s by an older guy there. Costcos entire system ultimately plugged into this old custom software they'd had written back in the day... But it wasn't even COBOL or anything sensible that had once been popular. No. It was written in some language that had come out back then, but FAILED commercially and was NEVER widely adopted by basically anybody. But they had happened to choose it for their system. I don't recall the name of the language, but it was something I'd never heard of before, and I'm a bit of a geek.
> 
> ...


One reason these systems are still around is they are considered the workhorse of specific industries and practically never run out of space. If attempting to do a task, you cannot take a shortcut. You skip a step, you're not gonna get anywhere.


----------



## OCUberGuy (Oct 11, 2017)

CA Applied last week, so we’ll see.


----------



## Projecthelpusall (Jul 8, 2019)

EDD needs your 1099k tax return. It’s going to say 0 benefits. I went online to U/I and went to contact section and wrote that I am a Uber and Lyft driver that was miss classified as a independent contractor. My Uber Gross 1099k is $ x amount and my gross Lyft 1099k is $ x amount. Then submit this. Then I’m mailing my 1099k to EDD in Sacramento Ca. That way they can figure out my weekly benefit. Hope this helps. I learned this on Gig reunited who I signed up for awhile ago about AB 5 . Hope this helps...


----------



## OCUberGuy (Oct 11, 2017)

Hi, you mentioned you went to the contact section, were you able to re-open your claim app to do this?


----------



## Projecthelpusall (Jul 8, 2019)

No I just went on my original unemployment claim.


----------

